# Weekly Competition 2014-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 U' F' R U R2 U F'
*2. *U2 R F' U2 F' U F' U' F U'
*3. *R2 U F' U' F U' R U R'
*4. *U2 F' R F U' F U' R' U
*5. *F U F' R F' U R2 U R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U B2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 D' R2 F U L B' F L' U2 B' U' L
*2. *L' B2 U F R' U' L D F' U2 B2 R2 L U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R' B2
*3. *U L F' D' B' L F' R F U L2 F R2 F U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' D2
*4. *D2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 F U2 F R2 B' L' B' R2 F2 R' F' D' L F
*5. *D' L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 F' R D' F' R U' R' D2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw F D Uw' F2 L' Rw U' B2 U2 Fw2 F' U R2 Fw U2 Fw L2 R' B Fw2 F' D' B' Rw' U Rw' U2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw D U B2 U' B' L2 D' F'
*2. *B' Fw' R' D' U Fw' R' F' L' D U2 L2 D Uw2 R' B Fw' Uw' B2 D B U2 F2 L U L R Uw' L R Fw' F' D2 Uw U2 F Uw' R2 U2 F'
*3. *D2 Uw F' D Uw L' D2 Rw' Uw' Fw' U L2 B' U2 B L2 R' F2 L Uw2 F' Uw' F2 L Rw B R' Fw2 F' Uw2 F2 L Rw2 R B' L2 U2 Rw B' Fw
*4. *Fw F2 Uw' B' Rw R' D R Uw' U2 B2 F Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw B Fw2 L D2 B F2 L' U2 L Rw' F D2 F L2 Rw R D' L' D2 B2 Fw' F2 L' F
*5. *Uw' F L2 B2 R B' D U' Rw U' L' R' F2 U2 Fw2 L D U2 R' D L2 R' D Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw L2 R2 B' U2 Rw2 B' Fw F Rw2 R' Fw' Uw F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' Uw Fw' L R' Bw2 L' Lw' Rw2 F2 L2 Lw Uw' Lw Rw2 B Bw' Fw2 F' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw L2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 Lw2 F' Lw' Rw' R2 B' Fw' F' Lw' R2 D' R2 F Lw' Rw' R' D' B Dw Uw' L2 D Bw2 F D Dw F Rw2 Fw2 U' Lw' Rw F
*2. *L' R Uw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D Dw Uw' Fw' L Lw2 U2 Rw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw U L2 Bw' Rw2 F2 U Rw' Bw' Rw D U2 L' D2 Dw2 F' L Lw Uw2 L D' U' L' Lw Dw2 L2 Lw Rw' B2 L' D' Rw Uw B Dw2 Fw Lw2 Uw' F' R' U Lw2 B'
*3. *Bw' Fw2 Rw D Dw' U L2 Dw B F D R D' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw Uw' L2 Lw Fw F2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' D2 Bw D L2 B2 Uw Lw2 Fw Dw' B2 Bw' Rw' R Bw2 D Uw' F' Dw2 Bw2 R2 B2 Bw' D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F Rw Uw Fw Dw2 Bw Uw2 U2
*4. *L R2 B' Uw' U2 F2 Lw2 R F2 R' D2 Bw D2 Uw' U' B U B2 F2 D' F' Rw B2 D2 B2 F' Uw' L B U' Lw' R' Fw F' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw2 U' L' Fw L2 Lw B' Fw' L D2 R2 Uw' B F' R2 F' L Lw Rw2 Uw F R B2
*5. *Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 R Dw' Fw2 F Dw U2 B' U' L' B' Fw Dw L' Lw D Uw Lw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 U' L' Bw' Fw' Uw2 U2 R' U2 L' U' Rw' Fw2 Rw R D' Uw U Lw2 R Bw' Dw2 F Lw' R2 Fw2 Rw Dw L' Fw' Uw' R D2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' 2D2 U' 2B2 D' R 2B' D' 2D 3R 2B2 D2 2R' 2B 2F L2 2L' D2 2B2 F' R2 3F 2F2 3R2 R2 D2 2L U2 F' 2L D 3F2 F' L2 D' 2D 3U' 2F' F 2D 2F L2 D2 R2 B2 2F2 R' B 3F L2 R' D' 2D' L2 2L' 2U 3R2 U' L2 3R 2D' B 2L' 2R' 2U U B' 3U 2U B2
*2. *3F2 L U L' 3U2 2B' 3F' 2D B2 2B' 3F' F' 2R 2B2 3F 2U2 B' 2L' B' 2B2 3F' 2F F' 2D2 L' F2 R' 2B' 2F' L B2 2D2 2U' 2F L 3F' 3U 3F 2F2 D' U' 3R' R F 2R D' L 3R' 2R 2F F2 2R2 B 2B 2F F2 R 3U' 2L2 2D2 2R2 2D2 L2 3R' B' 3F 2D 2R2 B 2F'
*3. *2D 3U' B 3F 2D 2B' 2R' 2B2 3U B2 F2 2D 3F' 3R' 2U 2F' L' 3R2 B' 3R 3U 2F' 2L' 3F2 F' L2 2D' L 3R' R2 3U 2U' R 3U B2 F 2U' 2R' B U' 2B 3R' 2B2 2U' 2B F2 L2 U B2 D 2D2 L2 2L' 3U' 2U2 U2 2L' 3R' R 3U2 R 3F' 3U2 2L2 U 2L2 3F2 2U2 U' 2B
*4. *L2 3U2 3F' 2R' 2B 3F2 R' 2D' 3U 2U 3F' U' B' 3R' U 3F2 2R D' 2F' U R 3F F2 L' 2F L 3R2 U2 2R' D2 2L2 D' U 2L' R2 2U' L' 2D U R' 2D 3U U2 B' 2D' 2L D L' 2B2 3U 2B2 2D U2 2L' 2B2 3U 2L' 2R 3F2 D2 2F2 D 3U 2U' U 3F U 3F U2 2L
*5. *2L' R2 B' L 3R' 2D 2U2 2B2 3R2 3F' 2D' U' L' 3R 2R' 2F' F2 L 2L 3R' R 2B' 2U' B2 2F F' 2U' R2 B' 2B' 3F2 D2 3F F' 2D 3R D2 F 3R2 3F U' 3F' 3R F2 3R R' 2F2 2D' R2 2D2 B2 3R B' 2L' R B2 2B2 3R' 2U2 2L2 B' 2F' 3U2 2B' 3F2 F' 2D F 2U2 B

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 2B2 3L R' D2 3B D2 2B 3U2 2B2 2L' 3L' 2F 2L2 U 2R2 U L2 3D2 U' 3B 2U' B 2L' R 2B2 F 2D' 2F' 2L 3L' 3U L' 2R 2D2 3D F2 D 2B2 2R2 3F 2D 2L2 3L 3R' 2F' 3R2 R2 U2 L 2U2 2F2 F' 2R' 2D2 2F' F 3R2 2F' 3L' 2D2 2L2 B2 2F2 F' 3R' 3U2 2U 3B' 3F2 2R 3B' F 2L2 B 3R2 2R' B' 3B' 3F' 2F' F' D 2B F 3U 2B2 3B F2 L' 3L B 2B' 3F2 F' D2 2U U 3F2 2F2
*2. *3U2 3F' R2 3U2 U L 2D U2 2L' 2B L2 F2 R 3D2 2B' 3B2 2F' 3L2 3U B 2D2 2L 3L 2R' 3U2 2F 3R2 3B' 2L B 2F' 2L2 3B' F2 L2 2L2 3F2 D 2F2 L' B F U' 3R' F' L2 R' 3U2 L' 2L' 2D2 3D 2U' 2B' F 2U U2 F2 R 3B' 3L' 2D 2F 2U 2R2 F2 2D' 3R B L2 2R' 3U 2L' R2 3D2 3U' B2 2B' 2U' 2L' B2 3B' 2D 2U 2F' 3D' 2F2 F2 3D' L2 2L' 3B U' B 3U B2 2R' U' 2F' 3L
*3. *2B2 2D' U' 3L2 3B2 3F2 F 2L2 3L B2 3B' 2F' 2L R' B2 3R B' 2B2 L 3L 2R 2B' 2L' 3B2 3R 2R 3D2 3U U L2 3D2 2F 3L 2R' 2U 2R' 2U 3B' D 3D' U2 3F2 2U 2F 3L R' 2D F2 2L' 2U2 F2 L' D2 2B2 2D2 U' 3L 2B L' 2L2 B2 2F F 3L2 3B2 3U2 2U U' R 2F2 D 3D2 B F 3L2 3U2 2B2 3B F' 2U2 L R 2B2 3F2 3U2 R2 2B 3B' D 2F2 3U' 2U 2L' 2B 3F2 U R2 3B2 D L
*4. *F' R2 F2 2D' 3F' 2L' 2B 3D' F' U 3L D2 B F L' 3B2 2L2 3D 2U2 3R' 3D U2 2F 3D 3U2 2L' 2U2 3L R 2D2 L 3F 2D' 3U B' L' 2L2 3L2 2R2 R2 3U2 2B 2U 2F L 2B2 3F 3D R' 3B 2R' 3F L R 3D2 3B D2 3U2 3L2 2B2 2F U2 3B2 D2 L 2B2 3B 3F F U2 R2 2U2 B 3U2 2B 3F 2F2 U 2L' 3R2 U' 2B2 3F2 L2 3F' 3D' L2 F' 3U 2R2 2D2 L 3L' 2R' 2D' 2L 2D2 3D' 3U' R
*5. *L 2D2 B2 3L 2U2 B 3B 3L 2R 3D' 2L R 3D2 2U2 2R2 3F 2R' 3U' B 2B R' 2B F2 2R2 3B2 3U 2U R 2B2 2D 2F 3D' 2U' B' 2B2 3B2 F2 3D 2B2 3U2 B2 2L2 D' 3F' 3D2 3U' B 3B L2 D F2 D2 3U' 2R 2F' 3U 2U' L 2D' 3D2 L2 3L 3F' 2U' 3B R 2B 2F2 F' 2D2 U2 2B 3B F' D' 3U2 U L2 2L' 3R' 3D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U 3F' 3U2 B' U 3B F2 2D' U R2 B2 3B' 3F2 2F U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R F2 U' R F2 R' F2 R'
*2. *F U' F' R2 F' R U2 R U2
*3. *R2 U' R' U2 F R' U F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B' U' R D R B' R2 B U'
*2. *F2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 R' B L2 R' D B' L2 F' D'
*3. *F L2 F' L2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 U' L' U' B U' B' F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F Rw F' L Uw2 L2 D2 L D' Rw2 R' F D Uw' U2 Rw D2 B' D Fw' F' Uw F' Rw2 D' F L2 Rw' U Rw R' B2 Uw' U Fw Uw F Rw2 Fw2
*2. *D' F Uw' L' F2 Uw2 U Fw D2 Rw2 R F' L B' L' D2 B Uw' Rw Fw2 F' Uw Rw B' F U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 Fw' U' F' R' B D Fw2 D' F
*3. *L' F2 L U' F2 L' Uw2 U2 L2 Uw B2 L Rw' U2 F2 L R Fw L' Rw2 R' U' L2 R' Fw' L2 R B2 Fw L Rw' U2 Fw L' Uw U L' Rw' R' B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 U' B' Lw Dw' L' Dw2 U2 L' R2 Dw2 Uw' F' L2 D' R2 Fw' F2 Rw Dw Uw2 Rw Bw Uw2 L Fw2 Dw2 Lw F L Lw' Rw D' Dw Uw U L Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' D2 B' Lw2 D' F2 Uw' U2 B2 R2 U F' Uw R' F' Uw
*2. *U2 B' D2 B Bw' L Rw2 R' Dw U' Lw B F2 Dw' B Bw2 Fw2 Dw' B' Lw2 F' L Rw' B Dw L2 U' Bw' Rw U Lw' Dw' U2 L2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 Rw U' L' Rw' Fw' Dw Uw2 U R' Bw D' U' B' R' Bw2 U' L' B D' U' B' F2 U
*3. *D' R F D' Lw2 Dw U Fw Dw U' F D B' Bw Rw U2 Fw2 U2 R' B2 Dw' L Rw' B' Fw' U2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 F U' F Rw D2 Fw Dw Uw2 F2 R2 Uw Fw2 F2 Rw R U' Lw' D2 L Uw2 Rw' B2 Lw' Fw2 L' Lw Fw2 F' Lw' Rw2 R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' B 3F2 R2 3F2 D 3U U' 2L 2R 3U 2B 2F 3R' 2R2 2F D' 2L U2 F2 L 3R 2D2 L 2B2 R 2F' 3R2 3F' 2D' 2R' B D2 3R2 2B' D 2U 2B' 2F D2 2B' L' 2U2 L' 2L2 3R2 R 3F2 2L2 2R D2 3U2 L 2F' 3U2 B2 3U L 2U2 2L' 3R2 F2 2R2 2B2 2F 2U 2L' 2D 2U' L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 U' 2B 3B' D B2 3F 3R' 2R' 3U2 2L 3R 3F L2 2D' 3D L 3L' D' U F 2D L' 2L2 3U 2U2 U2 2B2 2F D2 3R' 3B2 3U 2R U L2 2L' 2D 3B' 3L' 3B' 3D' L 3R2 2D 2U2 U 3F 2F2 2L2 B' 3U2 2F L2 3B L2 2L' R2 3B' 2L' 3D' L' 2B 3F2 2F2 F2 D' 2R2 B D 3R2 D 3F' 3U R 2U' 2L' F D 3D' 3U' L' 2D 3D' 3U' R 2F2 U 3R D2 3U2 2B2 3F2 2F F 3D' 3B' D L2 2L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B2 L' F2 R' U D' B R' U' F' R2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 L2 B' U2
*2. *F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R' D2 F' D B2 R2 F2 L U
*3. *B R L' D L2 F2 L2 U' R' F R2 F U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F'
*4. *B' U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 D' R B' D B2 U' F' U L2 F'
*5. *D U2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R F' D' R' D' U' B' R' F U'
*6. *B' R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 F' L' R D' L' U F' L2 U' B' F' L'
*7. *D' R U' D2 L D2 F U B' R2 D2 F2 B2 L D2 R D2 F2 R U2
*8. *L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F R' D2 L' B U2 L' B' U' R'
*9. *B2 R2 U2 R B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L B2 D R2 B' L F' D2 L2 B D2 U'
*10. *U2 F2 L F D' R D B D' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2
*11. *D2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F' L D2 U F' R' D U' F' D B2
*12. *R2 U L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D U' F D R' D' R F U' B' R'
*13. *D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 R' B' R' F U R' D2 B2 F2 R'
*14. *F D' B U2 B L' U' B U' L U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F B R2 L2 B'
*15. *D2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D R2 D F2 U' F' R' U F D2 B' R' F L' B'
*16. *D' B' R2 D' L F U F' R' L2 U2 B' R2 F D2 F2 B' R2 L2
*17. *D2 F' R' F L2 B D L D' R2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F
*18. *L2 B2 U2 R' D2 L D2 R' D2 L2 F2 U F' D R D' F L B D2 L2
*19. *U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 L' B2 L R F L2 R' D2 B L2 F U B'
*20. *L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U B U' B2 L D2 R' B' L' F' U'
*21. *B D' R B' D2 F2 B' D' R F2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 L2 F D2 R2 F2
*22. *B R2 F U2 F D2 B U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D R' D2 B D2 L' D2 F' D
*23. *D2 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U L2 F' R F2 L B2 F2 D R' D2 B
*24. *L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 B R D B' R' B R' B' F' U2
*25. *D L2 B2 U2 B2 D U R2 B2 U' L F D B2 U B L B D R'
*26. *L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 L2 R F D L' D B D U2 F2
*27. *D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U' F' L' R2 B R2 D2 F U' F' R'
*28. *D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 D2 B L F' D B F2 L B2 L2 R
*29. *B U2 D' R U' F U' L' F U2 F2 L2 U D R2 U L2 U F2 U2
*30. *U' D2 F U B' D2 F2 U' F' R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 R' D2 R'
*31. *R F' L' U' D' F B2 R' L U' F' B' D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2
*32. *U2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R U2 B' L U' L' U F L D L B2 L2
*33. *B R2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 L' D B' L F2 L' U R' F' U
*34. *U2 B2 D L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B' U F' L D2 U' B2 F' D R
*35. *U R B' R D2 F2 U L B R' U2 D2 R' U2 D2 L U2 L F2 L
*36. *F U2 B2 U R' B' L2 D' F' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U'
*37. *U2 F B' R D L U R2 B' L D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2
*38. *F2 U D' F B' U2 R' D F R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2
*39. *L' F' B2 U D B U2 R F D' L' F' R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 R2
*40. *F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F D' R2 D F' L U' R U' R2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' R2 U' D2 R2 L D F' U F2 D R2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 D
*2. *F2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 D' U' R' F D L' U' L2 B2
*3. *F2 R' F2 R D2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 R' F' D' B' L2 D2 U2 L' U L'
*4. *F2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D U B L' B' U F D' L' B' L R'
*5. *U B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U2 F' L' R' D2 R' B R' B' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 R' D L2 B2 U' R D L2 D'
*2. *U2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 D2 R B2 L' D B R2 U' R U2 F2 L R2 U2
*3. *F2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' D B U' L' B R B D2
*4. *D' F' L' B D2 L' B2 D R L' D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2
*5. *F2 R2 U' B U' F' R' F2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 B2 U R2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 D2 L' F' R2 U' B L B2 U B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 L2
*2. *L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U R F' R2 U' B D' L' R2 U2 F
*3. *R F D R U F2 R' L D' F' B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 D2
*4. *B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L B' L' D' B2 R' D' F R' B
*5. *L2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R B2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' D2 B' L F' L U F' R L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 B2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F' R F2 U R2 F' U'
*3. *L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 R B' U2 L U' L2 B2 D F' U F2
*4. *Uw2 B2 F' D2 Rw R2 U2 Fw2 U' Fw2 L' B Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' D B' Fw Uw R' Fw2 D U L R' D2 U' L U2 Rw' D2 U2 B Fw Uw U' Fw' L' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U' R U2 R U F2 R2
*3. *R2 F L2 F D2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B2 D' B' L' D R2 U B F' U F2
*4. *Rw2 Fw' D Uw U' L Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 L' D Uw' F' Uw Rw' D2 R2 Fw' F' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L B' F D' Uw Rw2 Uw Fw2 F Uw' Fw2 Rw' R F2 Uw2 B' F
*5. *Bw Dw' Uw U L Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw D2 Lw' R2 F Lw' R2 Dw2 U R2 Uw2 L2 Lw' R D2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B Dw' L2 Rw' R Dw Lw2 Rw D' Uw2 B Dw' Rw2 U2 F L2 Dw U' B' F2 Uw' U2 R F Uw U2 Bw Fw' L' U' L' Dw Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' L B U' L B r
*2. *L R B L' U' B' L' R r' b
*3. *L B L U R B L' R l' r' b' u
*4. *U L B R' L R B R l' u'
*5. *R B' L R' B' L' B L' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) /
*3. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (2, 3) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 4)
*4. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R' L U' D' L U' R L' D' U'
*2. *U D' R' D L' R' U' R' U' D' U'
*3. *U' R D' U' L U' D' L U' R' U'
*4. *L' D U' L' D U D U' R D' U'
*5. *U' D R' D L R' D U' L' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 2, 2014)

2x2 : (5.87), (4.12), 5.51, 4.22, 4.61 = 4.78
3x3 : (14.20), 17.04, 14.39, (17.22), 17.20 = 16.21
4x4 : 53.52, 54.36, (58.20), (46.99), 57.53 = 55.14
5x5 : (1:56.53), 1:46.48, 1:46.72, (1:34.37), 1:48.03 = 1:47.07
6x6 : (3:14.82), 3:04.67, 3:02.74, (2:52.54), 2:56.42 = 3:01.28
7x7 : (4:34.15), 4:17.96, (4:17.11), 4:21.42, 4:21.29 = 4:20.22
2x2 BLD : DNF, 47.62, 45.19 = 45.19
3x3 BLD : 1:59.42, 2:30.54, 2:24.39 = 1:59.42
4x4 BLD : DNF
5x5 BLD : 
Multi BLD : 
3x3 OH : (34.65), 49.45, 45.64, 44.98, (56.13) = 46.49
MTS : 54.58, 48.66, 1:01.14, (40.31), (DNF) = 54.79
2-4 relay : 1:21.20
2-5 relay : 3:03.03
Clock : (14.61), 17.75, 15.41, (19.12), 15.97 = 16.38
Megaminx : (1:27.47), (1:36.24), 1:29.07, 1:31.27, 1:29.91 = 1:30.08
Pyraminx : (4.51), 6.23, (8.16), 5.17, 5.12 = 5.51
Square-1 : (1:26.86), 56.93, 47.78, 54.59, (30.72) = 53.10
Skewb : 13.79, (16.68), (8.25), 9.38, 11.04 = 11.40


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 2, 2014)

*3x3: * 13.83, 16.61, (22.46), (13.76), 20.80 = *17.08*


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry for alle the questions, but I have a new one 
Is it possible or much work to integrate the contest results to the Ranking on the website like the events, so you can see the current contest results?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 4, 2014)

*3x3:* (10.29), 12.56, 12.50, 10.57, (15.32) = *11.88*
*4x4x4:* 50.21, 54.11, 54.45, (1:00.73), (44.39) = *52.92*
*5x5x5:* 1:53.10, 1:56.25, (1:56.90), (1:51.49), 1:53.92 = *1:54.42* I should practice big cubes more...
*OH:* 23.33, 21.06, (23.73), (19.59) 19.65 = *21.35*
*Pyraminx:* (9.21), 6.56, 6.59, 6.86, (5.43) = *6.67*
*Skewb:* 7.80, (8.71), (5.38), 5.83, 7.06 = *6.90*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:16.77* so bad
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 2:58.85*


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 4, 2014)

*3x3*: 14.82, 15.97, (25.35), (14.07), 20.12 = *16.97*
*2BLD*: DNF, 47.03, DNF = *47.03*
*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, ...


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 5, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 8.16 9.25 (7.98) (11.24) 10.50 = *9.30 *
*3X3X3:* 20.83 18.99 (23.90) 22.84 (18.39) = *20.89*
*4X4X4:* 2:06.13 1:58.99 (1:53.27) 2:08.44 (2:32.40) = *2:04.52*


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 6, 2014)

*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(18:59.53), DNF(16:14.00), DNF(26:31.58) = *DNF*
[11:06] lost concentration during corners and forgot to undo a setup move
[9:06] center memo was impossible, guessed a fix but was wrong (off by 4 centers)
[7:36] tried to go fast, but forgot almost everything and messed up centers and edges despite the lengthy attempts to recall/educated guess
-depressing... but the next two were successes, with pretty good times

*3x3x3*: 15.23, 16.09, (16.38), (13.08), 14.42 = *15.24*

*6x6x6 BLD*: DNF(1:12:xy) = *DNF*
[39:zw] 2 twisted corners, not sure why; 3 obliques, memoed cycle backwards I think; 2 inner wings, skipped putting on of the letters in memo


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 6, 2014)

*3x3x3BLD:* 2:19.81 4:20.46 5:34.38
comment: 1st solve: memo in 1:29.xx. 2nd solve: memo in 2:15.xx. I did a wrong turn at one point and had to do one of those things where I have to dig into my muscle memory to figure out which turn I did. I was able to discover the wrong turn, go back and correct, and continue on to a solved cube! It felt very relieving to open my eyes to a solved cube on that attempt! 3rd solve: memo in 4:06.xx This was the last of the 9 solves, and I knew if I got it that it would be a 100% success week. I got a 100% success week! I don't remember the last time I did this, and I'm not entirely sure I've ever done it at all! Yay!!!
*4x4x4BLD:* 10:35.84 10:18.29 11:48.37
comment: 1st solve: memo in 6:00.xx. First 4 BLD solve in quite a while. Done while listening to the band Periphery very loudly  2nd solve: memo in 6:00.xx. 3rd solve: memo in 7:40.xx.
*5x5x5BLD:* 17:10.71 17:47.19 22:23.15
comment: 1st solve: memo in 10:48.xx (solving in 6:22.xx). First 5 BLD solve in quite a while. Also done while listening to Periphery  2nd solve: memo in 11:18.xx (solve in 6:29.xx). 3rd solve: memo in 13:15.xx.


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2014)

*3x3:* (18.03), 16.27, (15.45), 17.45, 15.50 = 16.41
*4x4:* 57.05, 1:00.56, (56.40), (1:05.75), 1:00.91 = 59.51
*5x5:* (1:26.64), 1:32.33, 1:31.26, 1:42.30, (1:48.39) = 1:35.30
*6x6:* 2:50.70, 2:57.32, (2:46.49), (2:57.58), 2:52.86 = 2:53.63
*7x7:* 5:07.10, (4:24.57), (5:14.38), 4:48.41, 4:34.71 = 4:50.07
*OH:* 33.52, (31.88), 34.23, (36.00), 32.41 = 33.39
*Megaminx:* 2:06.06, 2:05.48, 1:58.48, (1:36.52), (2:36.77) = 2:03.34


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 7, 2014)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 20:05.55, DNS, DNS = *20:05.55*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2014)

Yay - all solves attempted for the first time in ages. Only one DNF overall event result (6x6x6 BLD).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 9, 2014)

Results w36: congrats to Iggy, qaz and Mike!

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.68 Lapinsavant
 2.81 riley
 2.91 Royiky
 3.18 DanpHan
 3.55 AndersB
 3.95 mycube
 4.20 Cale S
 4.27 Iggy
 4.77 JimmyTheCuber
 4.78 bacyril
 4.86 SweetSolver
 4.93 qaz
 4.97 ws
 5.01 mns112
 5.02 NZCuber
 5.14 giorgi
 5.56 CyanSandwich
 5.58 Regimaster
 5.61 thatkid
 5.65 ichcubegern
 5.89 mrjames113083
 6.03 CubeBird
 6.68 ComputerGuy365
 7.11 aguuugw
 7.13 Schmidt
 7.41 primarycuber
 7.52 penguinz7
 7.57 Bubbagrub
 7.73 evileli
 7.78 MaxHofer
 7.89 Mike Hughey
 8.41 d4m1no
 9.30 MarcelP
 10.60 LostGent
 15.31 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.17 DanpHan
 9.61 riley
 9.92 Lapinsavant
 11.88 SolveThatCube
 12.38 Iggy
 12.73 AndersB
 12.87 Sessinator
 13.00 mycube
 13.60 giorgi
 14.53 ichcubegern
 15.25 Keroma12
 15.25 qaz
 15.35 mrjames113083
 15.81 Regimaster
 16.21 bacyril
 16.41 Kenneth Svendson
 16.41 Dene
 16.81 Royiky
 16.81 CyanSandwich
 16.97 notfeliks
 17.08 Sir E Brum
 17.71 Cale S
 18.19 MineKB
 18.35 JimmyTheCuber
 19.25 daryl
 19.77 d4m1no
 20.13 ws
 20.22 CubeBird
 20.62 Schmidt
 20.74 penguinz7
 20.89 MarcelP
 21.08 LostGent
 21.20 Mike Hughey
 22.45 ComputerGuy365
 22.90 SweetSolver
 23.42 evileli
 26.60 MaxHofer
 35.15 MatsBergsten
 38.28 Bubbagrub
 1:09.57 primarycuber
*4x4x4*(26)

 36.73 Lapinsavant
 38.93 DanpHan
 48.10 riley
 48.35 mycube
 50.65 Iggy
 51.53 qaz
 52.92 SolveThatCube
 55.14 bacyril
 57.28 mrjames113083
 59.51 Dene
 1:00.21 thatkid
 1:00.71 ichcubegern
 1:02.62 Regimaster
 1:04.27 NZCuber
 1:07.20 daryl
 1:17.71 penguinz7
 1:18.58 Cale S
 1:23.79 Mike Hughey
 1:29.15 Schmidt
 1:31.30 CyanSandwich
 1:36.89 Kenneth Svendson
 1:38.68 Royiky
 1:42.88 ws
 1:47.92 evileli
 2:04.07 MatsBergsten
 2:04.52 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:22.68 Lapinsavant
 1:22.87 DanpHan
 1:33.11 mycube
 1:35.30 Dene
 1:44.17 qaz
 1:47.08 bacyril
 1:48.09 Iggy
 1:54.42 SolveThatCube
 2:14.83 ichcubegern
 2:27.92 Mike Hughey
 2:56.19 penguinz7
 5:27.48 CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:53.63 Dene
 3:01.28 bacyril
 3:33.97 qaz
 5:04.34 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:20.22 bacyril
 4:42.67 qaz
 4:50.07 Dene
 7:37.96 Mike Hughey
12:36.74 Cale S
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 19.01 AndersB
 20.41 DanpHan
 21.35 SolveThatCube
 23.20 Iggy
 23.65 mycube
 25.95 giorgi
 27.81 qaz
 28.63 Royiky
 28.77 Sessinator
 28.91 ichcubegern
 31.79 mrjames113083
 32.21 ws
 33.39 Dene
 42.99 Mike Hughey
 46.69 bacyril
 49.42 JimmyTheCuber
 50.02 evileli
 52.48 CyanSandwich
 55.97 d4m1no
 1:01.61 penguinz7
 1:02.52 SweetSolver
 1:02.81 Cale S
 1:08.55 Bubbagrub
 1:11.08 MaxHofer
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 59.90 Kenneth Svendson
 1:36.50 Royiky
 1:43.36 qaz
 2:10.20 Mike Hughey
 4:32.97 CyanSandwich
 6:19.66 Cale S
 DNF Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 11.14 Iggy
 13.10 Royiky
 13.40 mycube
 18.42 CyanSandwich
 20.70 Cale S
 23.01 AndersB
 23.15 Mike Hughey
 23.95 qaz
 25.17 DanpHan
 27.82 MatsBergsten
 37.37 ichcubegern
 45.19 bacyril
 47.03 notfeliks
 1:08.66 Bubbagrub
 DNF Lapinsavant
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 33.79 Iggy
 37.84 qaz
 41.74 Sessinator
 44.15 mycube
 59.75 Cale S
 59.94 MatsBergsten
 1:13.71 Mike Hughey
 1:47.52 Lapinsavant
 1:59.42 bacyril
 2:19.81 cmhardw
 2:48.38 ichcubegern
 DNF CyanSandwich
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:00.99 qaz
 5:12.62 CyanSandwich
 7:23.01 Mike Hughey
 8:05.80 MatsBergsten
10:18.29 cmhardw
20:05.55 PianoCube
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:37.82 Mike Hughey
14:54.88 MatsBergsten
17:10.71 cmhardw
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

 DNF qaz
 DNF thatkid
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Keroma12
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

43:20.37 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

21/22 (59:40)  CyanSandwich
17/23 (52:32)  Iggy
8/13 (57:40)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 6:43)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (12:52)  ichcubegern
8/16 (36:46)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 46.80 Cale S
 54.79 bacyril
 58.73 qaz
 1:00.33 Iggy
 1:32.12 Mike Hughey
 1:38.54 ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:01.51 DanpHan
 1:03.90 Iggy
 1:05.45 riley
 1:08.71 qaz
 1:09.72 mycube
 1:16.77 SolveThatCube
 1:21.20 bacyril
 1:24.00 mrjames113083
 1:25.00 NZCuber
 1:41.46 Cale S
 1:42.38 ichcubegern
 1:49.05 penguinz7
 2:05.09 Mike Hughey
 2:05.94 Royiky
 2:07.45 CyanSandwich
 2:16.28 ws
 3:13.66 Bubbagrub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:32.48 DanpHan
 2:52.31 Iggy
 2:58.48 mycube
 2:58.85 SolveThatCube
 3:03.03 bacyril
 3:19.96 qaz
 3:42.27 ichcubegern
 4:45.22 Mike Hughey
*Magic*(2)

 3.09 Mike Hughey
 4.49 ichcubegern
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.76 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(17)

 6.73 AndersB
 6.90 SolveThatCube
 7.26 Royiky
 7.67 Cale S
 7.86 SweetSolver
 8.19 riley
 9.81 Iggy
 10.10 qaz
 11.40 bacyril
 11.87 giorgi
 13.38 NZCuber
 15.84 Regimaster
 17.26 Mike Hughey
 18.74 ichcubegern
 19.10 Schmidt
 26.91 CyanSandwich
 48.72 primarycuber
*Clock*(8)

 8.05 qaz
 8.96 Iggy
 9.58 DanpHan
 11.61 daryl
 16.22 giorgi
 16.38 bacyril
 16.45 Mike Hughey
 19.03 SweetSolver
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.08 Iggy
 4.11 Royiky
 4.61 Regimaster
 5.51 bacyril
 6.40 DanpHan
 6.67 SolveThatCube
 7.82 Cale S
 8.11 SweetSolver
 8.18 ichcubegern
 8.64 mrjames113083
 9.31 giorgi
 9.58 qaz
 11.62 NZCuber
 12.30 Schmidt
 12.74 penguinz7
 13.43 JimmyTheCuber
 14.80 CyanSandwich
 21.32 Bubbagrub
 43.10 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:29.54 Iggy
 1:30.08 bacyril
 1:35.68 qaz
 1:40.18 NZCuber
 2:03.34 Dene
 2:25.49 mrjames113083
 3:11.82 Cale S
 4:03.50 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(9)

 20.40 Iggy
 24.91 daryl
 28.82 qaz
 43.32 Mike Hughey
 47.01 DanpHan
 53.10 bacyril
 57.05 Cale S
 1:01.15 CyanSandwich
 1:51.87 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

23 devaka
28 okayama
28 Mike Hughey
29 qaz
31 mrjames113083
34 YukiTanaka
35 AndersB
36 Royiky
40 Bubbagrub
40 CyanSandwich
42 ichcubegern
43 Cale S

*Contest results*

330 Iggy
314 qaz
239 Mike Hughey
226 bacyril
226 mycube
224 DanpHan
215 CyanSandwich
189 Cale S
180 ichcubegern
175 Royiky
156 SolveThatCube
146 AndersB
140 Lapinsavant
137 mrjames113083
136 riley
115 MatsBergsten
107 Dene
106 giorgi
94 Regimaster
77 NZCuber
75 SweetSolver
72 penguinz7
72 Sessinator
71 ws
68 JimmyTheCuber
54 daryl
53 Keroma12
52 Schmidt
51 thatkid
49 Kenneth Svendson
47 Bubbagrub
36 evileli
34 cmhardw
34 d4m1no
32 CubeBird
30 notfeliks
25 ComputerGuy365
24 mns112
23 Sir E Brum
23 MarcelP
22 devaka
21 okayama
21 MineKB
20 MaxHofer
18 primarycuber
17 YukiTanaka
16 LostGent
14 aguuugw
11 PianoCube


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 9, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yay - all solves attempted for the first time in ages. Only one DNF overall event result (6x6x6 BLD).


Yes, I noticed that! It sufficed to the podium . And a very nice 7x7 BLD too.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 9, 2014)

How does the scoring work?


----------



## Iggy (Sep 9, 2014)

Yay I won!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry for asking again, but I got no answer after 6 days.
Is it possible or much work to integrate the contest results to the Ranking on the website like the events, so you can see the current contest results?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yay - all solves attempted for the first time in ages. Only one DNF overall event result (6x6x6 BLD).



Congrats Mike, that's awesome! Great 7x7x7BLD solve too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2014)

ichcubegerne said:


> Sorry for asking again, but I got no answer after 6 days.
> Is it possible or much work to integrate the contest results to the Ranking on the website like the events, so you can see the current contest results?


Sorry for not responding sooner. First, I wonder if I properly understand your request. Are you referring to the website that has the form to enter results (www.speedsolving.com\competitions)? If so, that website was originally created by Oscar, so he would probably be the only one to try such an undertaking. And that website doesn't include the results that were posted in this thread, rather than on the website, so a solution for that would have to be devised. We could simply copy the text from Mats' post, but that wouldn't be as nice.

In short, yes, I do think this would take some work; someone would have to be motivated to try to do the work necessary to accomplish this.



MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, I noticed that! It sufficed to the podium . And a very nice 7x7 BLD too.





cmhardw said:


> Congrats Mike, that's awesome! Great 7x7x7BLD solve too!


Thank you - and yes, the 7x7x7 BLD felt REALLY GOOD! I had forgotten how much I love getting a 7x7x7 BLD solve - it never gets old.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 9, 2014)

I need to stop running out of time to do BLD events. At least I did well in match the scramble.



SolveThatCube said:


> How does the scoring work?


I've also been wondering this for a while, and I can't seem to figure it out by looking at the scores.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2014)

Cale S said:


> I've also been wondering this for a while, and I can't seem to figure it out by looking at the scores.



Mats has given generic descriptions of the approximate way it works before, but I'm not sure he's ever posted the precise number of points everything is worth. It's based on a certain base participation point value per event, plus points for your ranking, with special rules for DNFs. It's based on calculations that Arnaud created back when he was originally running the competition.

Mats, do you think you could post the precise points calculation rules somewhere, so we could just point to a post somewhere for everyone to see? I know it would probably take a little while to word it so that it precisely described everything, but it might be nice to have it documented somewhere when people ask questions like this.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry I forgot that people who are postin their results here wouldn't be in this Ranking.
I thought the Ranking would base on some easy algorithm so it wouldn't be much work to create this Ranking for the website


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, I'll post a list but not today...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> How does the scoring work?



The scoring system has now been posted here.


----------

